

CEDET 1.0 Released (Emacs tools) - mcav
http://cedet.sourceforge.net/

======
onedognight
If you'd like to try CEDET out, but you don't feel like setting anything up,
CEDET is now included in emacs 23 which means you just might be able to open a
C/C++ file and turn it on by doing the following.

    
    
        M-x global-ede-mode
        M-x semantic-mode
    

To really "see" what is going on a bit better check all the boxes in the
"Development" menu.

------
JoelMcCracken
I've seen this, but haven't looked into it. Can anyone recommend this project?

~~~
jrockway
In my experience, this isn't the sort of framework that Emacs users or
developers really want. It is too much under one roof; a way to edit and
maintain Makefiles, an object system (eieio), a reimplementation of tags,
"smart" completion, a parser generator library, ...

These components would be useful on their own, but as a whole, it's not very
useful. EIEIO only supports the exact subset of CLOS that the author needed
for CEDET. The parser generator is only good for parsing C and C++. Etc., etc.
The reality is that I don't want to write this stuff myself for every
language, so I appreciate the generic-ness, but it's just not the Emacs way.

Take a look at SLIME, for example, and notice how it doesn't try to generalize
to all languages. And yet people have implemented SLIME support for various
non-Lisp languages, and the support is actually useful.

What Emacs users really want is a mode for their language that fits like a
glove, but shares common functionality with the rest of Emacs. M-. is the
general "find me this thing" command, but it's good when the mode-specific
integration layer extends this to actually understand your code. What's not
good is when it becomes another generic mechanism that doesn't quite work.

Anyway, the Lisp community is still learning about libraries. (I write a lot
of Lisp, but I come from a Perl background. Perl gets libraries. Emacs Lisp
does not.)

Eventually Emacs will have "packages" and people can start factoring the
libraries out, and then people can start cleanly improving them. Then CEDET
should be excellent, because you can reuse most of the code as you're creating
$perfect-integration-layer-for-your-language. Until someone takes the
initiative to refactor, though, people are just going to do their own thing.

(First we need a package system. Then we need some way to write unit tests.
Then we need to write the unit tests.)

Incidentally, I have noticed a few projects that depend on eproject now...
which is exactly the use case I designed eproject for. Yes!

~~~
docgnome
24 will have ELPA as the canonical package manager, iirc. So in a way, we do
have the package system.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, ELPA is a start, but it's nothing like CPAN. For one thing, every time
you do a release, you have to involve a human other than yourself. This is way
too much effort for me, so I don't bother.

(On CPAN, I even get _bug reports_ from robots!)

